# DS *enjoys* hitting himself in groin - help!



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

My son likes to test out new objects by hitting himself in the groin - really hard sometimes. He often grabs toys, books, etc and hits himself in the groin - certain toys seem to be "favorites" like his wooden spoon from his play kitchen (which magically disappeared one day during naptime







). He often uses his own hand and just repeatedly hits himself in the groin. - It doesn't matter if he is wearing a diaper or naked. although when naked he will hit with his hand more.
he has hit himself using his hands for months, and we figured it was a developmental thing - like him pulling and tugging on his penis - but sometimes he hits or tugs so hard he causes himself pain. He is two and very obsessed with his penis and anus and bodily functions. But he hits so hard that many many times, DH cringes and curls up a bit just at the sight of it....
This isn't an sort of emotional outlet for him - it isn't done in anger or frustration - he just seems to like doing it....







:
If we ask him to pleas stop, that he will hurt his penis, he giggles and hits harder! if we take the object away - he becomes obsessed with hitting himself in the groin with any and every object he can find - so we just started to ignore it....
He continues to do it, but I am hoping that as long as we don't give him any reaction, eventually he will stop....if not, he will have one heck of a career in S&M later in life!

anyone else experience this with their DC?? What did you do? Was it just a "phase" and how long did it last?

Also - In the last week he has started taking my hand and placing it on his groin over his diaper when he is irritable....which is just really strange....making me concerned that I am missing something...or if he just finds the stimulation soothing....
I am just worried that all of this is a sign of something - what I don't know - but "something" - he is always with me or DH and if either of us has to go out, he is with my mom - so I don't believe abuse is a factor....just don't understand why he is doing this....any insight??


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

He's not hurting his penis







:

Believe me. If it hurt, he would stop. Little boys do amazing things to their penii







When DS is bored, he will stretch his out to amazing lengths







:

If he puts your hand over his penis, don't make a big deal out of it, just move your hand.


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't make a big deal, just move it to hold his leg or rub his leg.

I don't care that he plays with his penis - he can explore all he wants and I never tell him not to cuz I don't want him to think it is anything shameful....

it is just a bit worrisome when he is so violent about it.... He has hurt himself several times - to the point that he was crying, but usually he just giggles about it and says "ouch hehehehe ouch hehehehe"

I know little (and big! LOL) boys are obsessed with their penis - but I have never heard of a little boy being obsessed with hitting his penis like this....


----------

